# Best Practices in Budgie Care



## Goldenwing (Oct 4, 2017)

Last night I had a dream that included me having many budgies. I often have vivid dreams, some very strange. When I woke up, I realized all the bad practices I was following in the dream. In the dream, the birds needed bigger cages, a better feeding set up, and only safe things in their cages. At least I was concerned for the welfare of the birds.The meaning of this dream is that I care about doing right by my feathered friend and am concerned for her care and safety. I am thankful to Talk Budgies for teaching best practices in budgie care. 
:tb: :urock:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

You know you're doing a great job when your first thought after a dream like that is "I can't believe my Dream Self wasn't following Best Practices! "  :tb: :grouphug:

Thanks for sharing


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

You’re such a good budgie mom, that it’s coming out in your dreams now .


----------

